
Gmail Experiencing Issues - scottndecker
https://downdetector.com/status/gmail
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20077421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20077421)

------
skunkworker
Snapchat is also having issues, I believe they are also on GCP.

And as of this post,
[https://status.cloud.google.com/](https://status.cloud.google.com/) shows no
problems.

Edit: 1:31 mountain, now it shows an issue with the Compute Engine.
[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/compute/19003](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/compute/19003)

~~~
sladey
I'm having issues with the GCP console, but all our GCP services are working
without issue. Lots of errors related to spanner popping up in the console.

I have seen some reports of Cloud pub/sub not working.

~~~
skunkworker
Interesting, this should be a good post-mortem about what happened and why the
errors weren't showing up on the status dashboard.

------
zeroxfe
Looks like a GCP-wide outage. And you can't tell them because their ticketing
system at
[https://cloud.google.com/support/](https://cloud.google.com/support/) is down
too :-)

------
otoburb
Google's G Suite Status Dashboard is here:
[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status)

Shows Gmail, Calendar and Hangouts with service disruptions.

EDIT: 3 minutes later, and now Google Drive, Docs, Sheets, Slides and Voice
are showing disruption too. Cascading.

EDIT2: 21:07 UTC - All above services plus Google Sync are now showing service
outage (red).

------
keiru
I don't know what I was expecting to happen

[https://imgur.com/a/7Rc3WsQ](https://imgur.com/a/7Rc3WsQ)

------
jeremydeanlakey
My code is having some trouble with Firestore as well. I was getting 503s ten
minutes ago but now it's just really slow.

------
minaguib
So is youtube:
[https://downdetector.com/status/youtube](https://downdetector.com/status/youtube)

------
juancampa
Nest is also down. My apartment is burning hot, help! :/

~~~
jeremydeanlakey
Not familiar with Nest. Does your thermostat not work if your internet doesn't
work?

~~~
juancampa
Not from my phone. I have to get up and change it, but it's too hot and I
don't wanna move

~~~
stephenr
It’s funny. I have this little thing on my desk that lets me adjust the air
conditioning, and it doesn’t rely on wifi or internet access or any
“clouds”... it’s called a “remote control”.

If you’re silly enough to rely on internet access to change the temperature in
your house you deserve to be hot.

~~~
mattycannz
Ability to control your thermostat from anywhere in the world > remote control

~~~
panarky
Why do you have to control the temperature in places you aren't in?

~~~
TimothyBJacobs
To prevent your pipes from exploding or other equipment breaking. To have your
home at a suitable temperature when you get back from an extended stay away.

~~~
panarky
_> To prevent your pipes from exploding_

Seems like a thermostat could do that.

How did people keep their pipes from exploding before Nest?

------
SilasX
Weird, I'm able to use Gmail on desktop, but my iPhone hasn't been able to
sync since messages 1:44pm Central US time (18:44 UTC), even after restarting.
Is this related?

------
yread
My IPs on GCE inaccessible for more than 30 mins already

------
scottndecker
Another post is saying youtube is down as well

~~~
chiph
Videos played for me, but none of the surrounding text (comments, playlist,
etc) was there.

------
hazeii
19:30 UTC and while several services appear to be back up IMAP logins to gmail
are still timing out (UK, on BT).

------
bilal4hmed
Gitlab has been super slow too

~~~
dsumenkovic
That was related to the GCP issues, but there should be no more errors.

Google Cloud has resolved the issue as of 23:00 UTC yesterday. Any further
information can be found on the issue at [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/gl-
infra/production/issues/862](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/gl-
infra/production/issues/862)

------
zlib
Finally got time to try out Flutter but couldn't download the SDK for a while
from storage.googleapis.com

------
daenz
The timing of this is interesting, one day after the DoJ announcement. A
reminder of how important Google is to us, and how we shouldn't be
jeopardizing it with anti-trust probes /s.

~~~
martin_a
I wonder why everyone seems to be using Gmail. Nobody I know (mostly in
Germany) really uses a Gmail-address except for registering their Android
device.

Why is it so popular elsewhere?

~~~
skybrian
It's free, easy to use, and normally fast and reliable.

What's popular in Germany?

~~~
copperx
I am curious too about what's popular in Germany. I hope it's something better
than ISP-provided emails.

~~~
martin_a
As mentioned above, we have several services for free mailboxes. Obviously you
can have a @t-online.de address, not only if you are a customer of the Magenta
giant.

Wikipedia lists some [1] providers and I think I have seen addresses from all
of those providers in the wild or my mailbox.

[1]
[https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemail](https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemail)

